# World's largest dam completed on China's Yangtze River



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

World's largest dam completed on China's Yangtze River 
Last Updated(Beijing Time):2006-05-20 15:19 

China completed construction of the world's largest dam Saturday in Three Gorges area, central China's Hubei Province, signifying accomplishment of the major structure of the mammoth Three Gorges water control project aiming to tame the flood-prone Yangtze River, the nation's longest. 
At 2:00 on Saturday afternoon, the final concrete was poured for the 2,309-meter-long, 185-meter-high main wall of the Three Gorges Dam, which by then began to have capacity of holding water. 

The concrete placement of the Dam's main section was completed 10 months ahead of the schedule, which will enable the Dam to start its role in power generation, flood control and shipping improvement in 2008, one year ahead the designated time. Enditem


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

People have given China a lot of shit over this. Look for instance, how much of the Missouri or the Volga valleys have been flooded by dams. We may have learnt a bit about the environmental consequences of these dams, but I don't see anyone begging to pull them down.

Well done, China.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

China needs energy.


----------



## St. Anger (Apr 23, 2006)

i watched the clip of the final batch of concrete being poured on pearl TV in hong kong, looks like a pretty impressive structure. This thing is apparently going to supply china with 1/20 of its electricity need i think, and they had to relocate 1 million people during its construction. Apparently all they need to do now is put some more generators in the installation and the dam will become fully operational.


----------

